# ACLS/Lures



## #1twin (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay folks here is another shot[] Man this is fun when you learn how[8|] Enjoy!

 Marvin


----------



## #1twin (Feb 22, 2007)

Okay so ya'll didn't enjoy it.[&o] What ever?[:-][:-][:-]


----------



## epgorge (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey nice lures... You have quite a collection  there and must be worth a chunk of change. I have a friend who collects wooden and metal lures. The sad part is I remember having some of those same lures. They are sitting in trees, bottom of the lake, wrapped around rocks in the river.

 I didn't see them the firt time... or I would have written.

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Feb 22, 2007)

I must have been sleeping when you posted. Nice lures and ACLs.


  I love old fishing lures. Had a good collection of pretty rare ones but had to sell to eat a few years back while dealing with the VA.[]


----------



## #1twin (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks a bunch for the reply Joel. I was starting to feel unloved here[][][] Just kidding!!!
  Yeah, I have spent my whole life hunting and fishing here (before discovering bottle collecting) and it has not been too many years ago that I quit using some of these lures. I found out they were too valuable to catch largemouth's with. I have another group of them on the shelf next to these.
 Thanks again for the reply,  Marvin


----------



## #1twin (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Warren, thanks for looking. I ran out and bought a book on them and still can't make heads or tails what they are worth. One lure name will be listed about 30 times in the book in some cases. I just like the looks of them, like my bottles. 

 By the way I will try to send a mug shot of me and my future digger (3 1/2 yr old) asap, on that other thread ya'll have going on. 
 I will probably flood the forum with pictures and questions that have been BOTTLED UP[][][] inside me for the last 6 yrs of collecting.LOL 
 See ya soon,   Marvin


----------



## madman (Feb 22, 2007)

hey man always thought those old lures were cool nice collection mike


----------



## #1twin (Feb 25, 2007)

Mike, Thanks for the reply. They still catch fish too. [][]

 Marvin


----------

